# How to configure QtCreator on FreeBSD 9.1?



## yitianlang (May 15, 2013)

I know where the package qmake-qt4 is: http://imgdata.hoop8.com/1305/4022072654858.png

This is Qt4 models on FreeBSD: http://imgdata.hoop8.com/1305/4502072654858.png

But when I configured the qtcreator, an error occurred: http://imgdata.hoop8.com/1305/5132072654858.png 

When I create a project, qtcreator tell me this: http://imgdata.hoop8.com/1305/5392072654858.png

I can use `% qmake-qt4 -project`, `% qmake-qt4`, `% make` to build a project. But qtcreator cannot build a project.


----------

